# oops, she did it again!



## asnbrb (May 9, 2006)

damn, woman.  it's called BIRTH CONTROL.  use it!!!

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/153...headlines=true

turns out she's pregnant AGAIN.  the first kid's not even a year old yet!  damn!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 10, 2006)

LOL! Well, she can afford it, and rich redneck she is.   But she should enjoy the baby she has first.  Pregnancy is addicting I think...


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2006)

Ummmm...ewwwww.  That means she has slept with Kevin Federline at least twice.  Vurp!


----------



## Regina (May 15, 2006)

KFed sure has his way around Britney huh? Oh well, let's hope what the gossip columns say are true, that Britney is cutting him off.


----------



## Pascal (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Ummmm...ewwwww.  That means she has slept with Kevin Federline at least twice.  Vurp!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thank you !!!


----------



## asteffey (May 19, 2006)

HAHAHAH! i love my specktra women.


----------

